# Finished Vivarium Cycle Time



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

I was just wondering if and how long everyone lets there newly planted vivariums cycle? 

I planted a 10 gallon viv a week and a half ago and also seeded it with springtails and dwarf purple isos from my master colonies. I'm going to use it as a temp/quarantine tank. 

I'm thinking I will give it about three weeks and then I would be able to add frogs, but it would be nice to add them sooner if needed.

Thank in advance!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I usually wait about a month or so until I put the frogs into the viv. It gives time for the microfauna and plants to establish, and also gives time to quarantine your frogs so in case anything bad happens, your viv won't be contaminated.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

At least a month, sometimes 3 or more. Always better to wait longer if you can. I know I find myself making subtle tweaks and rearrangements long after its "done" so for me it's better to wait longer.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the quick replies, I figured I'll give it a total of a month to cycle and everything.

Thanks!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, my personal rule is to set up a tank as early as possible so it has more time to grow in before frogs are introduced.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

frogparty said:


> At least a month, sometimes 3 or more. Always better to wait longer if you can. I know I find myself making subtle tweaks and rearrangements long after its "done" so for me it's better to wait longer.


Same here. The first few weeks I keep moving, adding and/or removing plants before I'm happy.
It's not unusual for me to wait 6 months before adding critters (though partly because we can't ship live animals here and I have to go to expos to get my herps.).


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it really depends on the species. I usually do a month, however for smaller frogs I may be willing to introduce them as early as 3 weeks once I see roots forming.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Going to be honest here...sometimes I wait about 18 seconds.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm with Wes. I've built enough vivs that I am not worried if I've plugged all the escape holes or not. I work with thumbnails, so they really don't uproot fresh cuttings. I just happen to know a bug guy, so my idea of "seeding a tank" is to dump about 500 to 1000 assorted springtails in, and another 500 to 1000 assorted isopods.
18 seconds really sounds like about 3 seconds too long.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

randommind said:


> Going to be honest here...sometimes I wait about 18 seconds.


I love the honesty, have you ever had an issues doing it this way?



Pumilo said:


> I'm with Wes. I've built enough vivs that I am not worried if I've plugged all the escape holes or not. I work with thumbnails, so they really don't uproot fresh cuttings. I just happen to know a bug guy, so my idea of "seeding a tank" is to dump about 500 to 1000 assorted springtails in, and another 500 to 1000 assorted isopods.
> 18 seconds really sounds like about 3 seconds too long.


Excellent, I still think I am going to wait another week or two, so I give it at least a 3 week head start.


----------



## swlawalt (May 3, 2012)

I'm starting a 55 or 75 in the next few days. I've got springtails and isopods coming in. Could I just set it all up and put my juveniles in there, or should I wait?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

swlawalt said:


> I'm starting a 55 or 75 in the next few days. I've got springtails and isopods coming in. Could I just set it all up and put my juveniles in there, or should I wait?


Since this posting, I have set up another tank and with both of them I waited at least three weeks before adding any frogs. These were smaller tanks as well, only about 25 gallons. I would guess that a 55 or 75 gallon tank might even need a little more time based on size.

I think that giving the tank time to cycle and the micro-fauna time to colonize the tank is best. This way your plants are ready to handle the frogs and the micro-fauna can be prepared to handle the frogs waste and other decaying organic matter. 

Also, it gives you time to monitor and adjust things such as temperature, humidity, lighting and a proper misting schedule. 

I hope this helps and the best thing is to give the new tank time, patience is the key. 

Kind regards,


----------

